# General > The Literature Network >  How To Blog

## cthulee

I had no trouble registering, but I don't seem to be able to figure out how to blog. FAQ didn't show anything under Blog at all. Is there a 'how to' page on anything? Am I just looking to hard at the forest to see the trees? LOL. Please advise as I would like to Blog along with the rest of you. :Rolleyes5:

----------


## toni

Aww, I believe you need at least 50 or 100 posts to create a blog. Anyway, the "Create blog" is on the drop down menu of Blog beside the Quizzes and FAQ on the dashboard thingy. Haha, hopefully that made sense.

----------


## Yongen He

I also had the problem trying so hard to learn how to blog, still in vain. Do I have to post 50 to 100 times before writing my first blog? Maybe there are reasons but I simply think this is ridiculous, and wastes our time~

----------


## Technophile

I agree. I mean, what's the point of mods when everything's so restricted that they have nothing to do?  :Flare:

----------


## Logos

lol.. uhm, yes, there are a few requirements before you can blog here.

See this thread:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=19945

--

----------


## GEETASHREE

I have somehow found out how to post a blog entry but I can't make out how to edit the same once posted. Please help!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Maximilianus

> I have somehow found out how to post a blog entry but I can't make out how to edit the same once posted. Please help!!!!!!!!!!


At the bottom right corner of your blog entry, immediately before the comment section, you'll see a little icon with the form of a pencil. Hovering your mouse cursor over it will show a tip that reads "Edit Blog Entry". By clicking on the icon you will be directed to the blog edition window, and you'll be able to change what you want.

----------


## country doctor

why should the doc blog when everybody here reads all his posts anyways? seems like redundance and an unwelcome burden for all of the doc's fans to the country doctor...what says you, members of the doc's fan club? are you demanding a blog from the country doctor? maybe the doc has been a little harsh after all on his thoughts for a blog by the doc...of course, on the other hand it seems easy enough for the fan club to follow all of the doc's work by just just typing in country doctor...what we might have here folks is a quandry...

----------


## country doctor

yes you guessed it folks...the doc's still in a quandry...the response from his fan base is pretty much 50/50 so the doc has decided to let the voting continue for awhile longer...

don't be afraid to weigh in now...the doc has extended hours at the polling place...

----------


## subrataa lamsal

hey can anyone help me on how to post my things.....plase it would be really thankful.....can i post my poems in this site?????hope i will get immense help and support..
thankyou

----------


## Maximilianus

> hey can anyone help me on how to post my things.....plase it would be really thankful.....can i post my poems in this site?????hope i will get immense help and support..
> thankyou


To post your poems you need to enter the _Personal Poetry_ section, under this link: http://www.online-literature.com/for...splay.php?f=14
Then you have to click on _New Thread_, the edition window appears and you can type your poem there. You can preview your post by clicking the _Preview Post_ button (one of the buttons below the text box), and once you're done you click on _Submit New Thread_ (the other button below the text box), and your poem will be posted. There are more things you can do. You need to get familiar with the site's philosophy first, but it's pretty much simple. I hope this helps, and welcome to Lit Net

----------

